# Home Decorating



## edongzki (May 24, 2011)

Decorating a home does not need to mimic others design and decoration. Decorating should be properly plan; it is not necessary to imitate those things that we see on TV and apply it in our home. Of course we should consider some things first before deciding to imitate the things that we have seen on TV.


----------



## eagle3341 (Jul 5, 2011)

yes, we don't mimic. we get inspiration and purpose of design.


----------



## Alyssa (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes I agree. A persons decor should be an expression of themselves not a TV show. But, TV and magazines, etc. are a good source of inspiration at times.


----------



## shuttle (Sep 16, 2011)

definitely i agree but it's also nice to look for designs that would fit what you like...try to look in the internet or magazines!!!


----------



## inspirations (Sep 21, 2011)

yes of-course everyone should be little bit creative and decorate home with modern furniture. they should not mimic.


----------



## reosmitha (Apr 26, 2012)

Here are some best home decorating tips:
1. Lighting should be positioned correctly and have a control over the light.
2. make sure to have unique design for Bedrooms, living rooms and kitchen.
3. Make sure to use flowers, lamps, book and other antiques to accessories to have beautiful look.
4. Use colored glass vases, silver pieces or rock crystal quartz to provide sparkling look to the home.
5. Go for best photo gallery.


----------



## ffisher (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I agree. Have your own style. But sometimes we do need inspirations from others. Like me- I'm clueless when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## Jasone (Apr 28, 2012)

Decorate your house according to your taste as know one understand what's your fillings were?


----------



## AustinWeigall (Apr 28, 2012)

Bathroom decoration is one of the vital issue about home renovation. Best Bath showers manufacture our curb-less roll in showers and our wheelchair accessible handicapped showers. This handicap bathroom design is more beautiful then artificial design. It is touch of arts. It is a heart touching designed by universal design.  US made quality handicap bath tubs include a lifetime warranty on the entire unit.


----------



## museumreplicas (Jul 20, 2012)

Placing some antique pieces like statues, big size posters etc. somewhere in the room increases the beauty of the place.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Aug 7, 2012)

ffisher said:


> Yeah, I agree. Have your own style. But sometimes we do need inspirations from others. Like me- I'm clueless when it comes to this stuff.



Just don't go overboard as you are not the only person that will ever be viewing your creation.  I have seen some designs that the designer just loved but they would possibly be the only one to do so.

I always try to keep it suttle in colors on the walls and keep the woodwork a off white with the ceilings the same color as woodwork.  This way you can use color in your bedding, paintings, and bed pillows.  Wooden floors always are very nice.

With this type of design you can always change up your design without having to completely paint the walls by changing out throw pillows and paintings etc.

Don't forget all people don't like wild colors and styles.

Also remember that bedrooms should be restful in appearance.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Unless you plan on selling, don't be afraid to use some color. My work brings me into thousands of homes and most keep it safe by using neutrals on the walls. I think colors that inspire you brings out the spirit of your home.


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 23, 2012)

Unfortunately I remember all these shows. There are a few I didn't see mentioned while non sitcoms still memories: Diver Dan (real cheesy cheaply made kids show), Moving On (Claude Akins was a trucker) and Dennis The Menace. Great memories we too still have many of them on tv here in Georgia


----------



## jmc0319 (Oct 23, 2012)

jmc0319 said:
			
		

> Unfortunately I remember all these shows. There are a few I didn't see mentioned while non sitcoms still memories: Diver Dan (real cheesy cheaply made kids show), Moving On (Claude Akins was a trucker) and Dennis The Menace. Great memories we too still have many of them on tv here in Georgia



Oops went to the wrong topic


----------



## roymartin (Oct 28, 2012)

edongzki said:


> Decorating a home does not need to mimic others design and decoration. Decorating should be properly plan; it is not necessary to imitate those things that we see on TV and apply it in our home. Of course we should consider some things first before deciding to imitate the things that we have seen on TV.



Ya..getting inspiration about what we see on TV is not a bad thing. This is specially good for those who fall short of ideas..like me...when it comes to home furnishing ..i really get confused..But luckily there are some furniture stores that always help me out. I prefer Furniture zone & sleep shop. They really offer me interesting furniture designs.


----------

